# Is this the most unlucky thing that could happen?



## That70sShowDude (Feb 13, 2010)

First off, I think I'm going to go kill myself.

Ok, I never ever film myself, but I got a flip HD for christmas. My PB average of 5 is 16.04 which I got a week or so ago. My ******* camera stopped filming after my 4th solve in an attempt to make an average of 5. The average was going very well too. The 5th solve (after the camera cut out) was my NON LUCKY PERSONAL BEST of 12.22. This led to a new PB average of 5 - 15.64

What the **** do I do now. If I re-filmed this last solve on tape and put it into my average, people aren't going to believe me that it was part of my average. 

WTF

I am so pissed right now.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 13, 2010)

srs?

No really, that does suck, but stuff like that happens. Just film another average, who knows, you might even get something better.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 13, 2010)

After you first sub-10 you will just laugh about this story. I bet you will get a better average of 5 and single on tape soon. 

Of course re-filming a solve you already done doesn't count.

(That is a typical example of jesusin' up. )


----------



## joey (Feb 13, 2010)

Just have to deal with it :/
Film another average.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 13, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> After you first sub-10 you will just laugh about this story. I bet you will get a better average of 5 and single on tape soon.
> 
> Of course re-filming a solve you already done doesn't count.
> 
> (That is a typical example of jesusin' up. )



What if I re-film the same scramble on the last solve, get a better time, but explain how I actually got 12.22 instead of 10/11 or whatever. Gosh this sucks.

And I don't think I'll get this average again for a while, because I don't even get 15.64 singles that often.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 13, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> I bet you will get a better average of 5 and single on tape soon.



This.
Try filming again, maybe you will get new non lucky single again
cheer up


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 13, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > After you first sub-10 you will just laugh about this story. I bet you will get a better average of 5 and single on tape soon.
> ...



Calm down, buddy, it's gone. You will get a better solve eventually. This is not a big deal. Cases like that happened to me like a thousand times. Get used to it!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dude. They're Rubik's Cubes. It's unofficial either way. Calm down.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 13, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Dude. They're Rubik's Cubes. It's unofficial either way. Calm down.


^^


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 13, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Dude. They're Rubik's Cubes. It's unofficial either way. Calm down.



I'm good


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd say it's not a bad thing at all. I don't like catching PBs on film cos although they feel so damn good, it's gonna take a while to beat it on film again. I don't like posting vids that are slower than previous ones 

So if I were you I'd chill and take an decent average of 5 that can be beatable soon enough


----------



## Weston (Feb 13, 2010)

I almost got a sub 9 PLL skip on camera, but it ran out of memory of during the solves before it.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 13, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Dude. They're Rubik's Cubes. It's unofficial either way. Calm down.



+1.

Just relax dude.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 13, 2010)

Weston said:


> I almost got a sub 9 PLL skip on camera, but it ran out of memory of during the solves before it.



I did my first sub-9 ever while rewinding the tape.  Funny memory.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 13, 2010)

Weston said:


> I almost got a sub 9 PLL skip on camera, but it ran out of memory of during the solves before it.



Basically this. I don't actually get notified when I'm out of memory, so I will keep solving for an hour or so not realizing nothing is being recorded.


----------



## Meep (Feb 13, 2010)

Think of all the people who did crazy solves without even 'almost' recording it. =(


----------



## blade740 (Feb 13, 2010)

Not the unluckiest thing that could happen. Your house could've been destroyed by a meteor when you were 1 move from finishing a 5 second solve.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 14, 2010)

Isn't there like a FML cubing thread?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 14, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Isn't there like a FML cubing thread?


yupperdoodles, there is


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 14, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't there like a FML cubing thread?
> ...



cool. I think this thread is better there


----------



## Weston (Feb 14, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Not the unluckiest thing that could happen. Your house could've been destroyed by a meteor when you were 1 move from finishing a 5 second solve.



Or a 4 second solve.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 14, 2010)

Or a 3 second OH solve.


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Or a 3 second OH solve.



Or a 2 sec BLD with feet solve underwater.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 14, 2010)

Or people could think it's your birthday which is not actuality and now people are giving present to you at school.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 14, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Or people could think it's your birthday which is not actuality and now people are giving present to you at school.



Yeah, that would be terrible.


----------



## ChrisBird (Feb 14, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Or people could think it's your birthday which is not actuality and now people are giving present to you at school.



Yay for shoot! =p


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Or people could think it's your birthday which is not actuality and now people are giving present to you at school.



+1, best use of in-jokes EVAH.

Hey, I don't even record ANY of my solves, count yourself lucky.

And I hate to be cynical and pessimistic, but chances are, if you're not a WR holder or the "face" of cubing, nobody's really going to pay much attention to your solves. Dammit. I've just got pretty much everyone nice and depressed.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 14, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Or people could think it's your birthday which is not actuality and now people are giving present to you at school.


that would be terrible news


----------



## (R) (Feb 14, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Or people could think it's your birthday which is not actuality and now people are giving present to you at school.
> ...



Or you could die a violent, bloody, and painful death induced by inhaling your cube


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 14, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude. They're Rubik's Cubes. It's unofficial either way. Calm down.
> ...



something like this happened to me.
I was filming and got an 18.xx second solve. Whereas my normal solves are 21-26ish (i hate the wide range >:O) so i went to upload it, even tho you cant see the cube for the most part because of my horrible angle, and it turns out windows doesnt recognize the video files. Well it has the audio not the video....


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> srs?
> 
> No really, that does suck, but stuff like that happens. Just film another average, who knows, you might even get something better.



does "srs" really mean "serious" ? You're that lazy that you can't even type out the word "serious" ?


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

wubiks said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > srs?
> ...



R u 4 srs?


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



That's funny because a lot of the people on this forum always point out when someone has a "grammar fail". Amazing.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...


"Srs", like Lol and Rofl, is internet speak. I suggest you read up on internet culture (lurk more).


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 15, 2010)

only wen da thrd is srs bsns yo.


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Eh "lol" and "rofl" are abbreviations for phrases while "srs" is an abbreviation for ONE WORD... that is pretty sad. 

anyway my point is that i don't believe there should be an abbreviation for such a short word.


----------



## Edward (Feb 15, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...


Rly?


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Furril yo


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Uh, yes?


----------



## Edward (Feb 15, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...



nowai!


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Great counterarguments guys.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 15, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...


ohai!


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 17, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



whoa?


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 17, 2010)

hai guys now stop plyin around get b on topic, u srs gon mess up this trd if u keep spammin it. I mean rly who cares about how many ltrs u put in wrds that is silly methinks.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 17, 2010)

Ha, I got a Flip Cam for Christmas too. Was your memory or battery low? 

But either way, it's not that big of a deal. Sure, it stinks, but it's unofficial, so why get angry? Text on the forums is enough. 

If I were to loose my average from a competition, then I would be mad. (Actually, this happened before, at the CMU Fall comp. The video of my average was totally lost. I was pretty mad.) 

So yeah, the fact that your camera stopped does suck, but it's not too terrible.

EDIT: Lol, I missed that entire OT quote tree. I'm sure my post seems a little abrupt and random.


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Feb 17, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> First off, I think I'm going to go kill myself.
> 
> Ok, I never ever film myself, but I got a flip HD for christmas. My PB average of 5 is 16.04 which I got a week or so ago. My ******* camera stopped filming after my 4th solve in an attempt to make an average of 5. The average was going very well too. The 5th solve (after the camera cut out) was my NON LUCKY PERSONAL BEST of 12.22. This led to a new PB average of 5 - 15.64
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, I'm leaning towards killing yourself


----------

